# arrebatado



## reka39

Olá! O adjectivo 'arrebatado' tem um sentido negativo ou positivo? Alem disso, uma pessoa está arrebatada 'com' alguém ou 'por' alguém? Muito obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## marta12

Olá reka!

Penso que tem sentido positivo, apesar da entoação e o contexto de quem fala poderem dar-lhe o sentido negativo.

"Arrebatado pela paixão".
Sinceramente não sei se dizemos 'arrebatado por alguém'. Se dissermos é 'por', mas neste momento não me lembro de nenhuma frase em que se diga que 'alguém está arrebatado por outro'


----------



## reka39

Muito obrigada marta12 pela ajuda. Infelizemente não tenho a frase completa onde encontrei esta palabra, mas ela fazia assim, mais ou menos.. '..a noiva que mais tarde lhe seria arrebatada pelo afaiate que lhe fizera o fato do casamento'.


----------



## Guigo

Arrebatado tem também o sentido de 'salvo, resgatado, arrancado, retirado', tanto real como figuradamente.

No Brasil, presentemente, o antigo conceito cristão do "arrebatamento" tem sido revivido pelas igrejas neo-pentecostais e pela renovação carismática católica. No caso, estando por aqui e usando as palavras: arrebatar, arrebatado e arrebatamento, em um contexto amplo, poderão pensar que você é um pastor ou missionário.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Muito obrigada marta12 pela ajuda. Infelizemente não tenho a frase completa onde encontrei esta palabra, mas ela fazia assim, mais ou menos.. '..a noiva que mais tarde lhe seria arrebatada pelo afaiate que lhe fizera o fato do casamento'.



"arrebatada" nesta frase tem um significado totalmente diferente do que aquilo que pensei.
O significado mais usual do  verbo "arrebatar" : tirar, arrancar, raptar.

Na frase que deu o significado é de 'roubar'. 
Portanto: o alfaiate que lhe fizera o fato de casamento (do noivo), mais tarde ficou-lhe com/'roubou-lhe' a noiva.


----------



## reka39

Interessante! Faz sentido: ‘rompei a amizade com Pedro por que ele arrebatou-me a minha namorada’? Muito obrigada.


----------



## SãoEnrique

In italiano deve essere: Trascinato per la passione... forse?

_Parlavo del suo primo messaggio postato_


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka!
> 
> Penso que tem sentido positivo, apesar da entoação e o contexto de quem fala poderem dar-lhe o sentido negativo.
> 
> "Arrebatado pela paixão".
> Sinceramente não sei se dizemos 'arrebatado por alguém'. Se dissermos é 'por', mas neste momento não me lembro de nenhuma frase em que se diga que 'alguém está arrebatado por outro'



  Só o contexto pode ajudar-me a compreender se ‘arrebatado’ tem o sentido de ‘irritado’ ou ‘entusiasmado’? Ou, nas maiorias das vezes, usa-se com um sentido positivo (entusiasmado)? Muito obrigada!


----------



## reka39

reka39 said:


> Interessante! Faz sentido: ‘rompei a amizade com Pedro por que ele arrebatou-me a minha namorada’? Muito obrigada.



Em italiano: 'mi ha rubato la ragazza..'


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alcune volte l'amore è cieco e ci lascia pazzo!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Só o contexto pode ajudar-me a compreender se ‘arrebatado’ tem o sentido de ‘irritado’ ou ‘entusiasmado’? Ou, nas maiorias das vezes, usa-se com um sentido positivo (entusiasmado)? Muito obrigada!



Quase sempre, para não dizer sempre, tem o significado de 'entusiasmado'
Mas sinceramente, reka, a palavra 'arrebatado' com este significado  poucas vezes é usada.


----------



## reka39

Hello! Is 'empolgado'  a synonym of 'arrebatado'? thanks!


----------



## Vanda

It can be, depending on the context.
Ex: Ele ficou arrebatado/empolgado pela possibilidade de ser chamado para aquela universidade famosa no exterior!


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> It can be, depending on the context.
> Ex: Ele ficou arrebatado/empolgado pela possibilidade de ser chamado para aquela universidade famosa no exterior!



Thanks for your example. When aren't they?


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your example. When aren't they?



Na frase dada, os portugueses usam mais '_empolgado_' do que '_arrebatado_', apesar de também não se usar muito. O mais frequente seria usar '_entusismado_'.

_Arrebatar_ também tem o significado de '_tirar_'. Neste caso '_empolgar_' nunca é sinónimo de '_arrebatar_'. Não sei se haverá mais casos.


----------



## Alderamin

Mais outro sentido do verbo arrebatar: 
Arrebatar um prémio (arrecadar ou receber um prémio)
É curioso que o verbo empolgar também tem o sentido de posse, de se apoderar ou agarrar tal como arrebatar, e não só o sentido de entusiasmo.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Na frase dada, os portugueses usam mais '_empolgado_' do que '_arrebatado_', apesar de também não se usar muito. O mais frequente seria usar '_entusismado_'.
> 
> _Arrebatar_ também tem o significado de '_tirar_'. Neste caso '_empolgar_' nunca é sinónimo de '_arrebatar_'. Não sei se haverá mais casos.



Obrigada pela ajuda! Faz sentido: 'este homen, apesar da grave doença, é muito empolgado a sua vida' (=he he tries to fight his disease, he is not unhopeful, he wants to live)? Thanks!


----------



## resiance

Sim, estaria certo. Tanto o "empolgado" ( já inserido na sua colocação) quanto o "arrebatado" e, também, em último caso, o entusiasmado. Porém, nesse determinado contexto, o "dedicado" soaria mais apropriado na minha opinião.

Logo a frase poderia ficar assim: "este homem, apesar da sua grave doença, é muito dedicado a sua vida." (= although his disease, he's very dedicated to his life).

Espero tê-la ajudado!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Obrigada pela ajuda! Faz sentido: 'este homen, apesar da grave doença, é muito empolgado a sua vida' (=he he tries to fight his disease, he is not unhopeful, he wants to live)? Thanks!



Para mim não faz sentido, reka, as minhas desculpas.  Nem 'empolgado', nem 'arrebatado', nem 'dedicado'.
Pessoalmente diria: 'este homem, apesar da grave doença, está muito agarrado à vida/ luta muito pela vida/luta por viver'.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Quase sempre, para não dizer sempre, tem o significado de 'entusiasmado'
> Mas sinceramente, reka, a palavra 'arrebatado' com este significado  poucas vezes é usada.



Mas este qualificativo aplica-se, pelo menos - e com frequência - ao discurso e, nesse caso, tanto pode tratar-se de um discurso colérico como de um discurso entusiasmado.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Mas este qualificativo aplica-se, pelo menos - e com frequência - ao discurso e, nesse caso, tanto pode tratar-se de um discurso colérico como de um discurso entusiasmado.



Então o problema é meu, Carfer. 
Tenho ouvido '_discurso empolgado_' e não '_arrebatado_'. 
Sei sim que se usou, mas há muito tempo, muito tempo mesmo, que não o ouço.


----------



## Alderamin

Julgo, até mais comum ver "discurso exaltado", se bem que "empolgado" também seja corrente.
No entanto, parece ser empregue "discurso arrebatado" igualmente como o mesmo sentido.
 Creio que esta notícia é de 2010:
"Foi a partir de uma Festa do Pontal que, num discurso arrebatado, Aníbal  Cavaco Silva partiu para a primeira vitória do PSD nas eleições   legislativas."
http://www.algarvemais.pt/index.php...to-de-estado&catid=26:setembro-2010&Itemid=28


----------

